# Chris Moyles



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Had the misfortune to be subjected to the cnuts inane drivel on the radio, would someone please do a JFK on him.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Agreed - complete c*nt.

Come back Chris Evans - all is forgiven :?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Had the misfortune to be subjected to the cnuts inane drivel on the radio, would someone please do a JFK on him.


What that the only radio station that you could tune in?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Had the misfortune to be subjected to the cnuts inane drivel on the radio, would someone please do a JFK on him.
> ...


i wasnt driving and i didnt know the driver well enough to ask him to change.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Agreed - complete c*nt.
> 
> Come back Chris Evans - all is forgiven :?


No.... u must be a complete c*nt to think you can replace one fat c*nt with a ginger wanker of a c*nt....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I find him quite funny.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Quality IMHO. Some days good, some days not as good, but still quality entertainment.

Jonny Vaughn [smiley=knife.gif] knobhead.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> No.... u must be a complete c*nt to think you can replace one fat c*nt with a ginger wanker of a c*nt....


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> > No.... u must be a complete c*nt to think you can replace one fat c*nt with a ginger wanker of a c*nt....


 :wink:


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

ronin said:


> Had the misfortune to be subjected to the cnuts inane drivel on the radio, would someone please do a JFK on him.


I'm glad I'm not the only one, even with a script he's still the unfunniest twat on radio.

Breakfast radio is one of the main reasons I bought an MP3 player and cassette adapter. The only station I'll listen to in the morning is XFM, shame I can only pick it up in London. :?


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

unfunny fat twat. :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

leTTuce said:


> unfunny fat twat. :lol:


Hey - I'm only making an observations.... no need to b e so rude


----------



## Vingers (Dec 22, 2004)

The guys a comical genius 

The self proclaimed savor of Radio 1


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

He's the reason I don't listen to the radio in the morning - can't stand the guy.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I hate the fat cnut. He's the reason I will not listen to R1.

I recommend Christian O'Connell on XFM for your breakfast radio....good music and very funny.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Complete and utter mudder fucking fat twat [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I really like Chris Moyles - but can imagine people either loving or hating him. I never listen to commercial radio in the morning because quite often I hear nothing but adverts.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

ronin said:


> Had the misfortune to be subjected to the cnuts inane drivel on the radio, would someone please do a JFK on him.


Â£500, I'll bring the tools [smiley=rifle.gif] and the suppos..........repository, you can supply the grassy knoll. :lol:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

You`d definitely have to use the Barrett or PSG-1 LakesTTer after all you`d never find a gag big enough to fill that mouth. The king of all bletherscopes he is !!.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Had the misfortune to be subjected to the cnuts inane drivel on the radio, would someone please do a JFK on him.
> ...


looks like weve found our Lee Harvey, shall we start a forum found to pay him


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ronin said:


> looks like weve found our Lee Harvey, shall we start a forum found to pay him


No but a forum fund might be a good idea


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Agree also - I can't stand the idiot.

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't think he's the funniest person alive (that's probably Jimmy Carr) but I do think his programme is pretty good entertainment in the mornings...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Have to agree with Tim - I quite like his show. Can't see why so many people have such strong feelings against him - it's all tounge-in-cheek stuff so can't see a reason for getting so upset. :?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Not sure about others but I just find his humour so boringly childish (obvious and predictable plays on words etc) that I find him irritating to listen to (so I no longer do). I just think there _must_ (surely, please!) be many more talented folk out there that could be justifiably in his place.

Chris Evans and Johnny Vaughan are in a completely different league.

Still, as with most things, horses for courses really. 

Damian


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd just like to point out that I'm offering no opinion, one way or t'other as I don't listen to the radio.
Neither am I blinded by the other comments, for or against Chris Moyles.
I'm just offering a viable alternative :lol:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> You`d definitely have to use the Barrett or PSG-1 LakesTTer after all you`d never find a gag big enough to fill that mouth. The king of all bletherscopes he is !!.


Bletherscope??? [smiley=thumbsup.gif] That's possibly the best made up word I've seen yet!!

They are both good pieces of hardware, but I had cabby on a Dragunov a few years ago, deadly accurate and simplicity personified. Just like the AK, it'll fire whatever you do to it.
For Moyles I'd have to sub-contract and hire a Japanese whaler. :lol:

I still have no opinion on him, but apparently he's a bit large.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I favour a brengun.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

ronin said:


> I favour a brengun.


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

just me that listens to Wogan then...
coat get i'll me
Andy


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't know why you're all getting upset, why not vote with your feet (well hands then) and tune into something else?

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I don't know why you're all getting upset, why not vote with your feet (well hands then) and tune into something else?
> 
> H


That's what I said too....but they never listen to me. :roll:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > You`d definitely have to use the Barrett or PSG-1 LakesTTer after all you`d never find a gag big enough to fill that mouth. The king of all bletherscopes he is !!.
> ...


For somebody who calls himself LakesTTer and a cumbrian you should really know the word bletherscope . It isn`t made up at all it is Cumberland dialect and is a word spoken every day in Cumbria. Have you ever been to the real Cumbria , England , Marra ?. and a Dragonov over a Barrett 50 , now I really don`t think so ?..


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > CapTT said:
> ...


My g/f's dad is a hill farmer from Thirlmere and he uses words that he makes up all the time, although the deeper into the county you get, the stranger the indiginous population becomes. I was born in Kendal which used to be Westmorland and Windermere is just too posh for words, and of course, I spend 90% of my time in London, so my accent's a bit fucked up. The mode of sending someone from this world to the next is a personal choice, I won't hold it against you!!  
How's tha fettle, by ther way?


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

LakesTTer said:


> CapTT said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


Your g/f being from Thirlmere and her dad being a Herdwick Technician qualifies her beyond question as a true Cumbrian , but I`m afraid you being a Mint Caker don`t qualify at all , a southern Westmorlander as you say not a Cumbrian at all . You will only get the green card when you marry her and then you`ll be able to purchase property in the Lakes when you`ve lived with the inlaws for a minimum of three years. We`ll forgive you for now but I`d change the handle to avoid confusion [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

CapTT said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > CapTT said:
> ...


Not gonna change anything, I've got my own house in Windermere and I was only in Kendal for a nanosecond. I religiously travel North (note the capital) virtually every weekend and I can spit and hit the lake from my bedroom window  
The only contact I've had with Mint Cake is when I've been freezing my arse off and needed a sugar rush (it used to come in our ration packs).
I phoned home this morning and asked Di and her dad if they'd heard of blatherscope, the answer being in the negative, so I guess they'll have to be evicted as well.
It may just be a regional thing, like your sister being your wife and the extra thumb. :lol: 
If it really matters, I could change my "handle", (which is American slang) to WesTTmorlander, but I'd take 3 years to type.
You know, us Cumbrians should really stick together. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## FooK (May 15, 2003)

Personally I think hes quite a funny guy.

However if you did need to take him out surely you would want to use something more appropriate for a large target?


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Actually I know hes from my neck of the woods . I quite like his humour.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

tactile said:


> Actually I know hes from my neck of the woods . I quite like his humour.


Thought he was from Leeds?? :?


----------

